# Where is IE?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I used to have both Chrome and Internet Explorer--my computer says I still have--but the IE tab only brings up Chrome. I need IE to access a set of cameras


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Default browser settings??


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Go to your Start>>All Programs list


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I did, says IE is there--but--it brings up Google


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

ceresone said:


> I did, says IE is there--but--it brings up Google


Check and see if Google is set as your home page


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Read first post again. He means Google's Chrome browser, not Google as a home page on IE.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I am linux person, not a windows person, rarely use my XP partition for internet and know nothing about newer versions of windows. But for somebody to help you, think you need to specify which version of windows you are using!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I agree you have it set that Google Chrome is the Default Browser. So you have to get that changed over so IE is the default one.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

HermitJohn said:


> Read first post again. He means Google's Chrome browser, not Google as a home page on IE.


I understood that, but Google could still be his home page on IE.

ETA......................................................... Reread, HJ may be right.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

HermitJohn said:


> But for somebody to help you, think you need to specify which version of windows you are using!


That's true, we'll need to know the Windows version.

Windows 10 can be a hassle to find IE. If you have Windows 10 do this.

Start-->All Apps-->Windows Accessories-->Internet Explorer


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Windows 7 Home Premium-Dell computer XPS 7100


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

ceresone said:


> Windows 7 Home Premium-Dell computer XPS 7100


Browse your file system using Windows Explorer. You'll find it in one of these paths, depending on whether you have 32 or 64 bit Windows.

C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe

To create a shortcut on the desktop for IE, right-click on iexplore.exe, select Send To, and then select Desktop.


----------

